# Sarah Barr's Place; Pictures, Video, Threads and Comments



## Jake Allen (Apr 17, 2012)

A thread to keep together, all of these pictures, commenst and history of this wonderful event.


_Pictures and Comments_

"Thank you from the Barr Family"
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685562

"Photos from Sarah's Shoot"
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685618

"Sarah Barr and Friends"
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685944

April 14, 2012 Sarah Barr Fundraiser Pics
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685665

"Thanks for Having Us Re; Sarah Barr"
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685754

"Fishing trip with Larry Young Jr"
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686385

_The thread that got it all started_
"A Little Help Needed...Charity Shoot"
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=673884

_This one kept the ball rolling._
"Charity 3D Shoot & Raffle for Sarah Barr"
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=674195


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for organizing this!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Al33 (Apr 17, 2012)

OUTSTANDING job on the video Martin!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looked like a great shoot to attend! Great job by all involved.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 17, 2012)

Al33 said:


> OUTSTANDING job on the video Martin!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 17, 2012)

Great idea Jeff, to put them all together. I still posted on the outside tho, so others would know some different ones were posted. I figure you can drag'em over here when ya think about it. That's a great video Martin, thanks for it.


----------



## bamabird (Apr 18, 2012)

To Sarah: (from fellow bowhunter/songwriter Mark Baker's song) - "feathers through the wind"
Best Wishes in all endeavors...Tony Smith


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 18, 2012)

Buckbacks you did an astounding job!!! Man that took my breath away! I am really impressed! Thank you for doing that for Sarah and the Barr family!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 30, 2012)

I wanted to post an update from Sarah's Blog (http://journeywithsarah.wordpress.com/) today. She had surgery last week to remove the cancerous tumor in her lung. They ended up removing the entire lobe the lung was in. She is home as of today!

Now – about Sarah – as I said, WE ARE HOME!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!!!! (Had to go with all caps and lots of exclamation marks since I can’t increase the font size.)  Sarah is in a rocking chair playing the Wii with Catherine while I’m typing!! We saw our doctors early this morning, had PT come and evaluate Sarah on stairs by 11am, and went over discharge papers before 11:30am!!!! I packed our stuff up (and there was lots of it), made some trips to the car, and we were on the road by 12:15pm!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!

After being with Sarah Thursday and Friday, hearing her try to catch her breath every few words as she talked in a whisper, watching her feel like she couldn’t breathe because of the swelling in her throat, seeing how getting out of bed for the first time on Friday exhausted her – you would know why we are calling this surgery experience so amazing! A miracle! Everyone who worked with her was impressed and shocked by how well she was doing.

This surgery was harder in many ways than her leg resection because it affected her breathing and just about every movement is felt by the upper body.  Doctors and nurses shared with us how intense the pain is from this kind of surgery. However, even with the difficulty of this surgery, the experiences between the two resections have been night and day different. Her leg resection was a week of our darkest moments. Everything about it was hard and challenging, getting harder every day as she got sicker from C-Diff. This lung resection surgery was the complete opposite.  Her pain level was much less than expected, and everything got easier each day that we went along. We are so grateful.

Some might look at this and feel like God blessed us and protected us now, but He wasn’t blessing or protecting us then. Thoughts of doubting God’s presence and goodness can creep into anyone’s minds when things are so very hard. But God was at work in both situations. He didn’t leave us or forsake us then or now. We weren’t outside of His hand and His control then or now. He wasn’t surprised by the experiences of either situation, because He knows every day of our lives before they even happen. He was answering prayers both times – even when the answers weren’t what we liked. So while we rejoice and praise Him for answering prayers this time in the way we hoped, we want to thank Him for who He is and how He loves us…..whether things are going like we want or not. I hope we never lose sight of that!

*Sarah is now N.E.D. – meaning there is no evidence of disease in her body!! *That is a fabulous thing. Treatment will continue to wipe out any remaining cells that are hiding and waiting to attack. We pray we will get them all and defeat this forever. We pray Sarah will have a lifetime to enjoy many experiences and share with others how God worked in her situation and her life during this time.

Please keep praying for her recovery – for incisions to heal well, her pain to stay minimal, no infections, her breathing to keep getting deeper, and for rest and fun before chemo starts back. Pray that our doctors will have wisdom about when it is a safe time to begin chemo again. Pray that no cancer cells will remain!!

As I have already said, we have NEVER been covered in prayer this greatly before in our lives. People are wearing out their knees for our girl, and that is the greatest gift we have ever been given. I hope that you will take time to storm heaven for Lindsay too. Love to all, Heather

Ephesians 3:20-21 – “Now to Him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to His power that is at work within us, to Him be glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, for ever and ever!  Amen.”


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting that Robert. It lets many that aren't on facebook or her blog to know how she is doing!!! Sounds like she and her family have a very bright future ahead!!!!!Many prayers for this to be truth.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 13, 2012)

We will keep her and the family in our PRAYERS. I was more than happy to be apart of the event. I am also happy to see the AWESOME news. I have seen Prayer work wonders.
GOD BLESS
Larry

P.S. When Sarah is up to it, Let me know I will take her fishing or goose hunting. If she would like and yes Dad can come TOO!!!!!! LOL


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 4, 2012)

I had several folks ask about how Sara is doing on Sunday at the shoot. The following are parts I copied from her blog (http://journeywithsarah.wordpress.com/). I know one thing that would make her smile would be for folks to sign up on her blog and leave her messages. Her mom and dad told us that she loves to get messages on there....especially with the Stem Cell Transplant coming up. 

"Sarah’s attitude throughout all of this amazes me.  She looks for the good wherever she can, keeps her chin up most of the time, and gives it her all.  However, everyone has days where this sort of journey can get them down.  Sarah has felt a little overwhelmed the last couple of days about her less than ideal summer plans.  While her friends are finishing school and planning fun activities, vacations, and trips, Sarah is trying to keep doctor’s appointments straight, figuring out how to finish her schoolwork, considering what stem cell transplant will be like, and knowing radiation and oral chemo are after that. 

She knows that she is headed into what is likely to be her hardest battle yet in Stem Cell Transplant.  She has already battled a long time (8 months on treatment the first time around, 26 months of not walking and physical therapy, her grafting surgery last summer, and now she’s already been back at it for 4 more months).  She is weary of having to prepare herself for more.  I hope you will pray for God to renew and restore her.  I hope He will give her lots of joy and fun before we go in.  Ask Him to help her focus on today and not think through all of SCT yet.   We don’t want her to miss any fun before being admitted because of dread.  We continue to ask for God’s mercy on her during SCT – that she would do well with it.  Ultimately, we pray that all this work and effort pay off in a cure for her. 

■June 21st – Admitted for stem cell transplant  (to be in the hospital for 3-6 weeks straight)
 ■June 28th – Transplant day

In my previous post, I shared with you that Sarah cannot leave the unit at all once she is admitted.   I didn’t think to include info about what David and I will be doing, and that left some wondering if we would be with Sarah, and if so, if we could ever leave the unit.  One of us will stay with her the whole time she is inpatient.  We won’t leave her longer than the time it takes to get some food for her or ourselves or to throw some laundry in to be washed.  I will mostly be the one staying with her, but David may take a turn at times.  David & I are free to come and go from the hall, going outside, around the hospital, to and from home, etc…  Obviously we will have to be careful to keep our hands washed especially well when we return from leaving the unit!!  

Here’s another bit of info about SCT.  Sarah will have some things she has to do each day.  She will have to do mouth care (brushing and rinses) at least 4 times a day to help with mouth sores.  She will have to use an incentive spirometer each day to help prevent pneumonia.  She will walk laps on the hall everyday.  (She has to wear a mask when she leaves her room for any tests or to walk laps on the hall.)  She also may have physical therapy visits here and there. "

Joshua 1:9 …Be strong and courageous…for the Lord your God will be with you wherever you go.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 25, 2012)

An update from Sarah's blog....
You can leave her a message on the blog at:

http://journeywithsarah.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/day-3-update-what-about-visitors-in-bmt/

Day -3…Update & What about Visitors in BMT?

 Posted by dhscj in UncategorizedJune 25, 2012


It’s been a hard day for our girl.  Sarah continued to feel lousy yesterday after I posted.  She got sick every time she had to get out of bed.  She has continued to get sick several times today and just feels completely rotten.   Thankfully, all chemo meds finished up about 2:30pm!!!  We pray that her nausea and vomiting pass quickly, as she gets away from the chemo.  She is trying to eat some applesauce right now, but other than that hasn’t eaten anything but two crackers since lunch on Saturday.  So she is very tired and weak.  However, she continues to amaze me as I see her still trying to get her jobs done.  She finished her 10 laps in the hall a little while ago – and that was a big feat today with no strength!  

Sarah’s rash has spread more.  No one knows for sure the cause of this rash.  She is also pretty red in the face today.  They are keeping an eye on it, but not doing anything new about it right now.

Sunshine 2 U today came by this morning with a t-shirt and a bag of craft activities for Sarah.  She hasn’t felt like getting into the bag yet today, but will enjoy those at some point.  They will be here more this week, and hopefully Sarah can enjoy the next days of it.  

Please keep praying for nausea and vomiting to go away, rash and redness to disappear, and appetite and strength to return!!  Thank you for your continued love and support!!!!  We love you, Heather


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 8, 2012)

Heather (Sarah's mom) posted this update today. Looks like Miss Sarah got out and shot her bow!!! What wonderful news to hear how far she has come. Please keep her in you prayers.
http://journeywithsarah.wordpress.com/2012/10/08/praises/#comment-4912
We have lots of praises on our minds from the past several weeks that we wanted to share with you!!

Sarah completed 9th grade at the end of September!!!!  She had a few subjects that she wasn’t able to get done since she spent all of second semester and all summer on treatment.  She worked SO hard during August and September to get these remaining subjects finished up, while still working on some of her 10th grade work.  (We called her a Freshmore.)  We are so proud of her!   She is now an official sophomore!!!!
Catherine’s teeth pulling last week went incredibly well!!  The oral surgeon did a great job, and Cat’s recovery went well with very little pain.  When the oral surgeon heard about Sarah’s situation, he asked me if she was certain of where she was going when she leaves earth.  I told him YES!  Then he asked Cat, “What about you?”  And we were able to assure him that she was also a Christian.  Thankful that he boldness to ask that and that we were certain of their ultimate futures! 
Jackson had no trouble from his strep throat and is all better.  His fatigue seems gone too.  No one else got sick.  We are thankful for these things!
Catherine enjoyed participating in a rabbit show this weekend.
The cooler fall temperatures have been wonderful!!  We enjoyed a picnic lunch today followed by a few minutes of everyone shooting our bows.  SO nice! 
We have loved being back at church and eating out a little!  I think Sarah has been back to all her favorite restaurants.
Sarah has stayed well ever since transplant!!!!!!!  This is a huge praise!
Sarah’s foot feels almost completely better now!!!!! 
A donor was found for our friend, Lindsay, to have her second bone marrow transplant.
Our friend who had a heart transplant (Rusty) came home last week!
Sweet friends of ours welcomed a new baby into the world today!!!!  So glad they are doing well.
I could name more, but I will stop there tonight.  Sorry we haven’t had time to get the Callaway pics up.  Hopefully we’ll have a chance to do that soon.  Things are very busy here!

We will have counts checked on Wednesday to see if Sarah’s platelets are high enough to get this line out.  While she is VERY tired of it and ready for it to be gone, we thank God that it has not gotten infected or had any serious problems at all during the 7 1/2 months it has been in.  We keep praying for those platelets to come up and hope this is the week we can report that they have!!  We’ll update you on Wednesday.     With love, Heather

Psalm 66:3 – “Come and see what God has done, his awesome deeds for mankind!”  (I didn’t insert this exclamation mark….it really does end in one!!)


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank You Robert. God is Good! That is a VERY special family for sure.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 9, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Thank You Robert. God is Good! That is a VERY special family for sure.



A big AMEN to that!!


----------

